# 2012+ Wheels / APR GT500 Spoiler



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

As the title says: 2012+ Fitment wheels & APR GT500 Spoiler, what you got?


Looking for any after market wheels, prefer black or bronze...


Thanks!


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I have MY15 gtr wheels, they aren't aftermarket but they've been sprayed black

Also have MPS4S on them with about 7mm of tread left... 

Let me know if of interest...


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a spare set of TSW Nurburgring (in black) wheels with cup2 265/305 tyres if interested.


----------

